# Coyote Ammo!!



## Wrangler95 (12 mo ago)

Just got a 223 rifle and would like your opinions on what Ammo to use.My rifle is 1-9 twist barrel.Thanks


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

I like the Hornady 53 gr V-MAX® Superformance



https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/223-rem-53-gr-v-max-superformance#!/


----------



## Wrangler95 (12 mo ago)

SteveMc said:


> I like the Hornady 53 gr V-MAX® Superformance
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hornady.com/ammunition/rifle/223-rem-53-gr-v-max-superformance#!/


Thanks for your opinion,I was looking at those before!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes the 53gr HP.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

really depends on what I am targeting.

for coyotes I have good luck with 55 gr boattails.

for rock chucks and what not I just shoot fmjs .

45 gr hollowpoints sure did a number on my lion at a couple hundred yards . one lil pin hole .no exit wound . cat never even twitched . he was running away from me and I put the lead right in the base of his skull where vertebrae ends. it was as if a switch was flipped , how fast he lost power.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally shoot 55 gr noslers for coyotes they’re a bit much for Fox though.


----------



## Wrangler95 (12 mo ago)

Thank You All!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

53 grain hornady v-max superformance have worked great for me in factory ammo but now a roll my own and shoot the 40 grain v-max pushed and hard as my gun will still shoot bug holes with 

best thing is to find ammo that you’re gun will shoot small groups with like under an 1” at 100 yards the best bullet in the world is no good if you cannot hit your mark good luck and post pictures


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Yes the 53gr HP.


Sorry, it should have said 55 gr..


----------



## Wrangler95 (12 mo ago)

Thanks,I bought some V-Max in 55 grain!


----------

